# First Tren Acetate Cycle



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm embarking on my first Tren Acetate cycle. I have done 5 cycles in the past that were just Test Enanthate that did not exceed 750mg per week. I am looking to achieve a lean bulk.

I have heard the good and the bad about Tren. Specifically that the results do not come necessarily without negative sides.

I have therefore spend weeks researching various sites and forums gathering and understanding as much information as possible in regards to a Tren cycle.

Because this is my first time using Tren. I'm opting for the shorter ester Acetate. I'm unsure what sides, if any, i will be experiencing. They could be manageable or they could be overpowering. So, if the sides do become overwhelming then i could discontinue Tren Acetate and within days the sides should significantly reduce as the Tren Acetate decays.

Below is the cycle I have prepared:

Cycle Length: 12 Weeks.

Week 1 - 3 : 50mg Dianabol ED

Week 1 - 12 : 750mg Test Enanthate

Week 1 - 4 : 75mg Tren Acetate EOD

Week 5 - 12 : 100mg Tren Acetate EOD

Week 1 - 12 : 100mg Provrion

Week 1 - 12 : HCG 1000iu

From what i understand absolutely 0% of the Tren will convert to Estrogen. Therefore I will be running 2 small does of 0.25mg Cabergoline per week to keep the increased Prolactin under control.

The Dianabol and Test E will be the only causes of water retention and gyno due to the conversion to estrogen. I have read that Nolvadex is not to be taken when on Tren as this induces Prolactin and Progesterone sides. So i will be running a compound in the form of 50 to 100mg of Proviron ED for its very mild Anti-E capabilities. I don't want to fully diminish Estrogen from my body as, according to a report, trenbolone when stacked with estrogen promoted more weight gain than Tren alone. i just want to keep it in control. If , however, I have any indication of Gyno symptoms that the Proviron has failed to control I will run a small does of 0.25mg Letrozole until they subside to reduce the Estrogen in my body.

The usual PCT Protocol will be in place 18 days after my last Test E shot consisting of Clomid 100/100/50/50 and Nolva 40/40/20/20

If you have any feedback, negative or positive, it would be greatly appreciated. This cycle is not due to start until March so i have plenty of time to alter the cycle accordingly.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

You've clearly done your research and it shows.

I don't think it's needed to run HCG right through the course. That can cause problems and can actually damage Leydig cells. Just run it for 4 weeks post cycle.

Other than that spot on really. Keep us updated.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I disagree, run HCG throughout

iElite i suggest you do some more research, start with the stickies in the steroid section


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. From what i understand from my research only amounts of 10,000iu + per week will damage leydig cells. A weekly dose of 1000iu has been widely preached as being the norm.

Again, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with running HCG throughout your cycle. You dont need to worry about leydig desensitisation at 1000iu a week for a 12 week cycle.

My cycle was almost identical to this minus the dbol and proviron. I did however use test prop at the end of my cycle to bridge into PCT for the weeks where i wasnt on the Test E injections. I also carried on running the HCG right up till before i started my pct.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I've read a few articles that have said constant use of HCG will damage Leydig cells. Apologies if I'm wrong but that's what I've read.

Not to use it more than 4 weeks consistently. I'll certainly look into it more. Don't want to preach false info.


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

iElite said:


> I've read a few articles that have said constant use of HCG will damage Leydig cells. Apologies if I'm wrong but that's what I've read.
> 
> Not to use it more than 4 weeks consistently. I'll certainly look into it more. Don't want to preach false info.


Better to keep them up and running than need to jump start the little raisins.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Lmao and they literally are raisins by the end I know that.

@Topic -

I'm really interested in this cycle, It seems well organised and thought out. Assuming you've got a good diet and work out.

Possibly run a log throughout, keep us all updated? That would be good if you could.


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

If you can access my profile and view my 'latest threads' ive got my diet up on there. Pretty much a clean bulk. I got less feedback than expected but it seems to be working great mate.

I will probably start a thread documenting my 14 week cycle. If not, i will be sure to let you know how it went.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

SS29 said:


> Better to keep them up and running than need to jump start the little raisins.


Agreed SS29 .... I'm going to be implementing a D-Asparic Acid supplement (Proven to increase natural test) and Jack3d to keep my workouts focused. This should help, if only a little, to get over the course.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

you've done ur research welldone mate !!

yes hcg is a must DURING cycle as you say , however ive always started week 3. not week 1.

i remember researching it at the time of my 1st cycle , it maybe best to start week 1, sum1 will pop up im sure.

Start a journel mate, keep us updated.

im currently on cycle, also using jack3d and helping me massivly


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeh definitely interested in this one. So let us know how it went.

What are your stats? Sorry got me interested now


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice cycle but why are you jabbing tren e from week 1? Shouldn't you wait until week 2 to see if you can handle tren a and then start on e if everything is ok?


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> you've done ur research welldone mate !!
> 
> yes hcg is a must DURING cycle as you say , however ive always started week 3. not week 1.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, appreciate it. I've had great results with Jack3d, its a great pre workout supplement. Seems to give me that extra drive. Should be ideal after this cycle.

I have also read about starting week three too mate. However, it seems that this was the approach if using long esters? I'm not sure about the truth in that although it does make a little sense i suppose as Enanthate's tend to take 3-4 weeks to reach optimum levels. So starting week 3-4 when your testes are beginning to be desensitized would make sense. However due to the Dbol and Acetate having very short esters...i presume it would be better starting week 1 or even just a few days after the first shot. Again, there may not be any truth in this so please don't quote me ; )


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nice cycle but why are you jabbing tren e from week 1? Shouldn't you wait until week 2 to see if you can handle tren a and then start on e if everything is ok?


Hi Mate, im not Jabbing Tren E, its Test E im using. Tren and Test have synergy from what i've read. Additionally, it will help with the 'Fina Di*k' that has been mentioned regularly.


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

Bashman said:


> 12 weeks of Tren Acetate is a fairly long period - the frequent pinning and sides might become too much to bare, 8 weeks might be enough.


Hi Bashman, frequent pinning is not an issue with me to be honest. However, if the sides do become too much i will be sure to discontinue it. Thats the glory about short esters i suppose, out of the system pretty quick. It may well be that 8 weeks is enough. Only when im on cycle will I know how im feeling.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Bashman said:


> Curious as well about your previous cycles and stats, you must be a big boi with some strong lifts.


Really struggling to see if that was sarcasm.

I'm nothing impressive, just an obsession blooming that's all mate. Like getting involved, finding out more and following logs. I'm not in any rush to get massive these things take time. Done 5 cycles in 2 years, been lifting just over 2 years.

5"11

195lbs ish

12% BF

So you get the idea 

Anywho, good luck with the cycle, I'll defo be following. Will drop you a pm later or something.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

If i was you buddy id keep the caber incase you need it , no point taking powerful drugs for no reason! I'm tryin tren for the first time a the moment 75mg EOD on week 3 now and not a single noticable side bar the night sweats (which caber wont help)... i have caber sitting in a draw if needs be but i see no point filling my body with chemicals it doesnt need.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Bashman said:


> I was asking the OP mate, no sarcasm. Should of just put x2 under your post.


Makes much more sense, sorry, at work, having to rush read posts and making error's. My bad.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep run the hcg mate for sure!

Also be prepared for the depression lol


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

Zangief said:


> If i was you buddy id keep the caber incase you need it , no point taking powerful drugs for no reason! I'm tryin tren for the first time a the moment 75mg EOD on week 3 now and not a single noticable side bar the night sweats (which caber wont help)... i have caber sitting in a draw if needs be but i see no point filling my body with chemicals it doesnt need.


Hi Mate, agreed! your right, i will keep it incase the the prolactin sides are too much for me.

So your on Tren Acetate too? how are the results so far? what you expected? Im assuming your running some sort of Test with it too?


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

Bashman said:


> Curious as well about your previous cycles and stats, you must be a big boi with some strong lifts.


Im 5ft 11, weighing 15 Stone. Currently at 16% Bodyfat. Im free benching 120kg for 8 Reps. Bench 140kg for 2 reps. (both weights inclusive of 20kg bar)

Im deadlifting 140kg (including Bar) for 6 reps.

Squatting 140kg (incl bar) for 8 reps.

i've been implementing FST-7 by Haney Rambod for the past 2 weeks with surprising strength and size gains.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Its funny, I don't get on with dbol (bloaty) or winstrol (achey tendons), but I quite like tren sides. Mind you, I've done a lot of hallucinogenic drugs over the years, so I'm used to thinking "keep calm. The way you feel isn't real. Nothing is wrong"!

For my personal preference, I would replace the dbol in your cycle with tbol - that way, you've eliminated the biggest source of gyno. You've done test E a shedload of times and obviously get on OK with it.

I don't get many estrogenic effects at all with, say, half a gram of test a week, but dianabol is a different matter. Turinabol is a fixed-up dianabol V2.0, and isn't much more expensive. Dbol is 1950s steroid technology. Its much better not to generate excessive estrogen in the first place rather than try to fix it.

With HCG, I tend to use 1000iu for the last 5 weeks before PCT starts. I'm a bit of a cheapskate, this works out at 5000iu - the typical dose you buy. Nowadays I generally do short 6 week cycles, but I find that five 1000iu doses get the boys back in the barracks even after 10 or 12 week cycles. I find 500 iu a week isn't enough to maintain my family jewels, but 1000 keeps them nice and chunky. I've always got my hand down there cupping them - its a good good feeling to have nice plump knackers on-cycle. It makes me very happy.

HCG is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## JuiCed-uK (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done mate, looking good. 100mg EOD of tren seems a little on the high side if you have never done it before. Personally I would start with 75mg EOD and see how you get off.


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

JuiCed-uK said:


> Well done mate, looking good. 100mg EOD of tren seems a little on the high side if you have never done it before. Personally I would start with 75mg EOD and see how you get off.


Hi mate, yeh im going to do 75mg for wk 1-4 to see how I react first. Then will up it to 100mg if i believe it is suitable.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Mr Universe said:


> Hi Mate, agreed! your right, i will keep it incase the the prolactin sides are too much for me.
> 
> So your on Tren Acetate too? how are the results so far? what you expected? Im assuming your running some sort of Test with it too?


Yes mate Tren A , only 3 weeks in so not expecting anything amazing yet. Strength is up also taking T3 so starting to lean out abit feeling good! using WC TNTmast250 so its 100mg test p 75mg tren a 75mg mast EOD, this bled hurts like fook tho be warned lol


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Its a weird pain injecting the short esters. Tren ace was quite intense for about an hour, but then it totally went away. Test prop however was much more of a dull ache, but it would last 2 days. It wasnt till about 4 or 5 weeks down the line that they stopping hurting. I guess your muscle gets used having the oil in it.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

I also recently started on ROHM Tren A for the first time. About 3/4 weeks in, 300mg/wk, literally zero sides to speak of. (Obviously there's stuff going on inside, but no visible sides.)


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

Zangief said:


> Yes mate Tren A , only 3 weeks in so not expecting anything amazing yet. Strength is up also taking T3 so starting to lean out abit feeling good! using WC TNTmast250 so its 100mg test p 75mg tren a 75mg mast EOD, this bled hurts like fook tho be warned lol


Ill message you in 4/5 week to see how your getting on on it as it would be interesting to find out what your results are like. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Mr Universe (Dec 9, 2011)

exalta said:


> I also recently started on ROHM Tren A for the first time. About 3/4 weeks in, 300mg/wk, literally zero sides to speak of. (Obviously there's stuff going on inside, but no visible sides.)


What are your results like so far then mate?


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr Universe said:


> What are your results like so far then mate?


The dose is fairly low at 300mg/wk, and I did the first week on 225mg to see how i get on. Doing shots 3x/wk. And yea, like I said no sides at all, no trensomnia, no cough... I was literally a nervous wreck before I took my first shot thinking I was going to cough my lungs out and pass out, jabbing the needle into my eye in the process. Around a dozen shots in and I've had no cough at all - had a bit of a tickly throat for a minute the other day when I withdrew from my delt and some blood trickled out - but that was nothing at all.

Given the low dose, I don't think you can expect miracles. I'm cutting on that plus 400mg test. Chose tren as it's the most muscle sparing drug around, and has direct fat loss properties.

Must be about 4 weeks now, and in terms of results: dropped a little fat, blurry abs starting to come through. What I have really noticed is that despite having dropped carbs from around 400-500g/day to around 100-150g/day, I've not lost any strength at all. Definitely more vascularity coming through too, and i feel it increasing all the time the course goes on.

Best way to judge progress is sometimes via the opinions of others - particularly experienced people in the gym - as i find I'm not too objective with myself all the time. They recently said I was looking 'pretty massive', so I guess it's doing something right, especially given that I'm dieting (moderately).


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like a well oiled plan to me. Enjoy the tren


----------



## hugetom (Sep 28, 2012)

We are looking for updates on cycle bro.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

hugetom said:


> We are looking for updates on cycle bro.


We are?


----------



## hugetom (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess I am not the only one who is interested in cycle log update? 



ShaunH101 said:


> We are?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

my advice would be to inject the tren acetate with a slin kneedle and pin into somewhere obviously with a very low fat area-- quads for example -- the slin pin causes very very little trauma and ive noticed I never get floored with a bout of tren cough doing it that way

I wouldn't pin tren acetate with a blue or green because lying on the floor gasping for breath for 15 minutes ****ing sucks!tren cough always kicks in when you are withdrawing the kneedle from your muscle after causing blood vessel trauma as when the kneedle leaves the muscle some acetate obviously escapes and then enters your blood streamfrom the damaged blood vessel


----------

